

Dart: Build HTML5 Apps Fast - tszming
http://www.drdobbs.com/open-source/dart-build-html5-apps-fast/240005631

======
zimbatm
This article is rubbish. I don't see how these examples will help me build
HTML5 apps. Pardon the rage but I'm also tired of class-oriented language
showing me a Point or Dog class as an example when I never encounter them in
real-world code. This article is just a list of features that might or might
not help you with building HTML5 apps and has no compelling argument. Also
this: "The Dart project ships a lightweight editor". Since when is Eclipse
lightweight ?

Instead, show me how you actually build an HTML5 app with dart. How do you
layer your code to keep things manageable. Are you using MVC or something
else. Is dart interoperable with existing libraries like Backbone, Modernizr
or Google Closure or do I have to port these things. How do you actually
support modern HTML features like CSS3 transitions, canvas, websockets,
postMessage, localStorage, ... Am I back to "compile time" flow breaks or are
you taking care of that in the background. These are the questions that if
answered properly would have made a nice article.

~~~
vdm
Good summary, made me skip.

~~~
tutuca
How can you tell if it's a good summary if you didn't read the article?

